# Second Auto Grow



## risktaker27 (Apr 11, 2012)

here we grow again this 2nd time around i will be growing AK 47 fems the girls are a week old now.i only poped 3 of them this was going to be a test run but  im pleased with how things are turning out so far.they will be growing under a 150watt HPS at night & during the day they will be in the sun for the most part.i will be adding a few auto Cheese fems in the next few weeks for now.im waiting a few other things to get here befor i pop thos beans but anyways hope you like

comments are welcome thx for stoping bye


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you should consider keeping them under the HPS all the time.  I doubt that sitting in the window like that is going to give them nearly enough sun, especially autos and the time of year and with you being in the northern part of the US.  They look nice and green, but already look to have some stretch to them, a condition that will be exacerbated by the weak light from the window.  Also, what did you plant them in?  The medium looks a little barky and I'm thinking maybe needs an addition of something like perlite.


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 12, 2012)

lol i see you noticed that hemp i plan on adding some perlite when i transplant them.i have ff ocean frost but im waitng till they get bigger befor i use that soil never tried that one.but i have heard great things thx for the input hemp


----------



## metalholic (Apr 17, 2012)

Sup Risk yeah I agree with THG I would also just keep them under the light at all times got to think also if your going to take them in and out the house chances for the little critters to get in there also. And yeah put that perlite in there


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 19, 2012)

*WEEK 2 UPDATE*


well so far so good the girls are really starting to take off after the transplant.i waited a little longer than i wanted to amazing how fast thos little roots grow.the mistake i see so far i dont like the square pots they take up way to much room next time i will stick with round pots.also thinking of adding a nother light well thats about it for now hope ya like

ohh ya im running them on 18 1/2 on and like  5  1/2 off somthing like that lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2012)

IMO, square pots are superior to round pots--they make the most of available space.  

You should be running your lights 24/7.  Or at the very very least 20/4, especially with autos.  

It is a good idea to bury the stems up to the first set of leaves when transplanting when your plants have stretched.  I would have transplanted them into at least 3 gal containers so that you wouldn't have to transplant again.  Every time you transplant you stress them at least a little and with autos you do not want to stress them any more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## FarmToTable (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a question...

I have a few autos that I want to switch to HPS, but I also have a few FEM seedlings (2-3 weeks old) non auto in the closet. Will they still Veg (just not as vigorously) under HPS?

Thanks


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 20, 2012)

IMHO/E I love vegging/Flowering with HPS, Just start the light high, or the plant low, and move them closer over a week.. You can probably keep that 150w hps 8-10in from the tops after a week or two..

I have vegged photoperiods with my auto's in my bubblelicious grow... she turned into a friggin monster by the time she flowered..


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 23, 2012)

The reason to use t5's or MH for veg and swap for flowering to hps is because of the spectrum of light output by the bulb. Both will grow plants adequately but if you give it everything it wants and needs when it needs it you'll always see more ideal results.


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Week three update* 
things are coming along nicely the girls are loving the new pots and the ffof soil they have exploded in growth since last weeks transplant cant believe the diffrence of growth in a week got them running on 20/4 waiting on my other light to come in.started them on half strength nutes.over all im very pleased with how things are coming


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 29, 2012)

just thought i post a quick little peak inside my grow closet its still a work inprogress i try to pick up a few things every week that i need when i get paid if i dident have child support every week also i would have every thing i need by now and them some:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice shade of green on them....are you gonna finish them in those pots? I domt grow autos anymore but one thing you want to do is minimize stress and the fewer transplants the better. It's not like you get to increase their veg time once they start flowering. Jmo


----------



## OldHippieChick (Apr 29, 2012)

Auto AK47 is one of my favorites. I've had several grows with them. I like those square rose pots but they don't make drip pans for them so I went back to the round pots... found some tall and narrow 3 gallon tree pots that are my favorite. Your grow looks fine. 20/4 is the minimum I'd do - I run mine 24/0 just because I don't have to bother with light leaks or timers. I think you'll get bigger yeilds if you'll transplant out of those dixie cups as soon as they break soil. IF it turns out to be a male and you don't want to chuck some pollen for home made auto AK47 seeds, you've only used the soil for 2-3 weeks at most, so IMO it's still good and you can just put that pot of dirt aside for the next seedling so it's not a waste.


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 29, 2012)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Auto AK47 is one of my favorites. I've had several grows with them. I like those square rose pots but they don't make drip pans for them so I went back to the round pots... found some tall and narrow 3 gallon tree pots that are my favorite. Your grow looks fine. 20/4 is the minimum I'd do - I run mine 24/0 just because I don't have to bother with light leaks or timers. I think you'll get bigger yeilds if you'll transplant out of those dixie cups as soon as they break soil. IF it turns out to be a male and you don't want to chuck some pollen for home made auto AK47 seeds, you've only used the soil for 2-3 weeks at most, so IMO it's still good and you can just put that pot of dirt aside for the next seedling so it's not a waste.


 
thx for stopin in hippiechick yes i agree with transplanting straight into bigger pots with seedlings.its been a learning experince so far with this grow i ordered 3 gal grow bags this past week so from now on i will be going straight from the little peat pellets to the grow bags and i think i will finish thes 3 AKs in thes pots.i will be starting my outside grow soon now that the woods next too my house are now looking nice and green & lush and ready to start my plot in the next couple weeks i will have my hands full thats for shure im shure i will use the square pots for that grow


----------



## risktaker27 (May 2, 2012)

Week 4 update 


ok everything is running smooth the girls are looking great the smallest plant seems two be about 2 weeks behind the other two in growth and flowering even tho all three beans were popped at the same time besides that everything is going good.just popped 2 auto cheese going to update that shortly​


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 6, 2012)

Nice. They look happy. 
Yeah I seem to always have one or two that are behind the others. I no longer pay attention to the weeks or the height - I watch the trichs.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 6, 2012)

thx hippie do think i will need i scope or just by looking at them  with my naked eye.what i have read clear to amber/ all amber.guess everyone has their owen preference from your experience do ak's finish up around week 9 or guess it just all depends on what the trichs look like

thx for the Help


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 8, 2012)

You most definately will need a scope - you need to order it now. - they don't cost that much on ebay. Amber will give you a couch lock buzz. I prefer milky trichs. My plants seem to be ready around ten weeks from breaking the soil. You can not do this without that scope. I mean you can, but you'll just be guessing and won't learn anything. I started playing with chop dates around my second grow. You need to do a search for SubCools Amber Alert article. It changed my way of thinking about chop dates and trichs.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2012)

Amber Alert>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=Amber+alert


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 8, 2012)

hxxp://s.dealextreme.com/search/microscope

lots of scopes here, very cheap and free shipping worldwide. not the quickest delivery but ive used them before and they work.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 8, 2012)

thx for the help hippie chick i will get one ASAP thank you to hampster & bogart for all the info


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2012)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> thx for the help hippie chick i will get one ASAP thank you to hampster & bogart for all the info



No problemo....keep it green bro.:icon_smile:


----------



## risktaker27 (May 9, 2012)

*      WEEK 5 update*

*all is growing good in the garden the girls are lovin all the ertra light from the 250 watt  thats a total of 400 watts now i think i got somthing like 4800 lumm in a about 4 foot by 2  1/2  by 5 foot high space still got em on 1/2 strength tiger bloom think ill go full  next watering wasent going to do a nother transplant but very very carfully moved the biggest girl to a 3 gall grow bag like i said all a learning experience this time im learning every day.placed my order for a scope today hope yall like they smell so freakin good :icon_smile: *
 pic #5 & #7 is of the big ak #1


----------



## risktaker27 (May 10, 2012)

a couple more pics


----------



## dekgib (May 12, 2012)

Dude your girls look amazing:icon_smile:


----------



## risktaker27 (May 13, 2012)

thx dekgib thought i would share a few more pics


----------



## dekgib (May 13, 2012)

Can I  just say that I'm  more than impressed:icon_smile:  i mean like I'm  speechless:holysheep:


----------



## jesuse (May 15, 2012)

looking nice and frosty fella are they lowlifes ak? herd good things of these other grate lowlife strain is the auto lemon skunk. peace.....[j]


----------



## risktaker27 (May 15, 2012)

no the beans are from marijuana - seeds.nl i have bought all my beans their 100% germ rate so far and quick shipping to the states.every sight that i have been on that carries lowlife seeds are always out of stock not shure if they had some problem with quality of the product or somthing

thx for the kind words the girls are geting more & more frosty by the day


----------



## jesuse (May 16, 2012)

na they be out stock cause they the gold in land of auto<<lowlife & joint dr are by far best auto breeders out ther fella<<joint dr started it all <<i herd of autos in 2004 in a book [buds] i looked every wher to get these lil butes only strain doing back then wher lowryder#1 thats wher it all took off from ,,,look at it now dont think thers a breeder out ther without few auto strains avalibel...........[j]


----------



## Dr.PHYZZLE (May 16, 2012)

Nice. Well I have just done the Auto Friut. And Let me tell ya. For an Auto is great. Finished in 55 days from seed. With 24 hours light. This was the 3rd Auto I did. The first was Sour 60. And I really like that. I am doing the Auto Chesse right after I finish my Diseal Ryder. I will post pic when resized.:tokie: The Dr. is Out of the Office.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 16, 2012)

Day 42 Week 6 update  

ok as you can tell the ladies are sweeling up nicely they got some nice colas forming and they are mighty frosty im very pleased with how things are coming still waitng on the pocket scope to get here.would it hurt to clip a few leafs around the main colas they they get more light?  or just leave em how they are 

thx for stopin bye:hubba:


----------



## jesuse (May 17, 2012)

id let them be , think of them as your plants soliar pannels, looking nice buddy [j]


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 17, 2012)

yeh leave em be any stress will just lose you growth also with less green surface area to collect energy youre shooting youself in the foot. 
add some side lighting if youre worried, a few cfls/t5s (even low wattage) will do much more good than trimming.
or if not then just tuck the leaf in behind the growth you are worried about.

looking nice and frosty:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2012)

The leaves are the things that need to get the light...I wld let them do their thing.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 17, 2012)

cool thx for the info guys i was only gonna trim a few smaller leafs around the main colas.i wasent gonna touch the bigger fan leafs but im just gonna leave em be how they be  im so proud of the girls thx again


----------



## risktaker27 (May 24, 2012)

Day 50 Week 7 update

wow  the girls are looking so juicy and the smell is so nice and fruity we got a couple more weeks to go cant wait the colas are gettin fatter by the day.i think 2 of them have a slight nut burn from some of the leafs tell me what you think? just imo but things are a lookin up yum yum :ignore: 




some pics for your enjoyment


----------



## jesuse (May 26, 2012)

looking grate fella:icon_smile: [j]


----------



## risktaker27 (May 26, 2012)

thx for the kind words jesuse a lot of hard work and time has gone into these.i treat them with all the love and care as i would one of my own children gettin a little nervous my scope still has not come in yet if i knew it would have taken this long to get here i would have just bought it off e bay


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 27, 2012)

Looking good. Congrats. Yeah I see some nute burn but there's nothing you can do about it so just relax. Dang, I hope your scope gets here soon.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 27, 2012)

you could try to use your camera, look for macro setting(flower icon) or manual  focus and zoom in  on the pic on your pc.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 27, 2012)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> you could try to use your camera, look for macro setting(flower icon) or manual  focus and zoom in  on the pic on your pc.


 
cool thx a bunch bogart i will look into that right now


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 27, 2012)

np, if youre getting blurry pics just try everything and anything, flash on/off more distance closer, view from above straight down etc. one will probably come out zoomable on a pc if its 10+ megapixels i would guess. colour might be a little off but im sure you could tell amber from clear etc.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 28, 2012)

this was the best shot i got all the other pics are way to blurry its zoomed in to almost 400 percent still think i need it a little closer not shure tho


----------



## risktaker27 (May 28, 2012)

never mind could not get the zoomed in pic to load on picasa.guess ill just get trying still my scope gets here


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 28, 2012)

if you have paint inbuilt it should let you view it in full size and zoom in etc, or anything. if on mac is picasa the only image program? upload the file to some host and ill send you a version if youre desperate. just find the clearest one on your camera, should be able to zoom in and tell if its blurry on that.

imageshack.us imgur.com or any host etc. i know its not the best idea to upload to outside sites but the file size limit here is harsh...
makes any detail useless.

looks like youve a bit to go to me atleast. with autos they seem to yellow alot  more aswell towards the end, unless youre pumping N into them.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 28, 2012)

yea they have been geting ff tiger bloom would you suggest the regular feedings right up till the end.or stop like a week befor hand?

i know for a fact they are not ready yet the ladies are coming up on 8 weeks 57 days old i m shure they have at least a nother week to 10 plus days i just wanna make shure i have the camera thing down if for some reason the scope dosent get here in time funny thing i orderd it from that sight you suggested man they offer free shipping but its been two weeks since i ordered it ohh well for the price i cant complain

thx for all the help


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 28, 2012)

i would probably cut the feed a week/14 days or so before harvest but id judge by the trics to see when that would be.  some continue through to the end though just my personal preference.

id say you have a few weeks left anyway, looks like theres a decent bit of growth left to me but im relatively new myself.

ah kk thought you were wanting to chop soon not so rushed so.


----------



## risktaker27 (May 29, 2012)

Day 57 week 8 update

we are geting closer and closer to chop chop time man i cant wait the laides are looking so  lovely.the colas are so big and juicy and stinky i cant take enough pics im very pleased with how this grow has gone temps have been a bit of an issue past couple weeks think i got it under control 

enjoy some pics  i know i do


----------



## dekgib (May 30, 2012)

:holysheep: those babies look amazing wow what do they smell like


----------



## risktaker27 (May 30, 2012)

dekgib said:
			
		

> :holysheep: those babies look amazing wow what do they smell like


 
thx dekgib

let me tell you the smell is very strong as soon as you open the door to my room the smell punches you right in the face.its a very sweet fruity smell i love it i like to touch some of the leafs on the coloas the resin is very sticky and you can smell it on your hand for a while:hubba:


----------



## risktaker27 (May 30, 2012)

couple more mouth watering pics


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 30, 2012)

they look and sound awesome:icon_smile: 
youre gonna get a  decent yield off them

just a thought too, might be paranoid nonsense but ive read to always keep tattoos out of pictures as they can be used to identify you, probably only if you have a record. anyway not important..


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Day 63 week 9 update

well its been a very fun and a learning experience these past 9 weeks i am greatfull for all the help form everyone thx soo much i have my scope love lookin at the buds untill my eye starts to hurt i have been checkin them every day. from what i see they are starting too look real milky not soo much clear or partly cloudy no amber yet think ill give em a couple more days any advice since this is a really important step in getting your buds the ripest and most thc content imo well anyways love how they turned out they smell soo freakin good and soo sticky enjoy some.......     Pics


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 7, 2012)

:icon_smile: Great work they look awesome, not too long now


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad ya got your scope just in time. Looks nice. Congrats on the grow. 

I'm starting a new auto AK47 grow. So far 22/24 broke ground since Sunday. Fingers crossed for more girls than I got room for .


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 7, 2012)

thank you OHC its been fun and a lot of hard work cant wait till the three ladies are done i need the room for my cheese auto and i have 1 more AK  thats about 3 weeks old  best of  luck on your AK grow OHC

a few grow room pics enjoy


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 12, 2012)

family photo

the colas are getting so heavy i had to tie some of them up because they sway back and fourth and are way top heavy at this point dont want the poor little stems to break gettin close


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jun 14, 2012)

freakin awesome !!!! how tall are those girls?


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 16, 2012)

well here is a few pics OHC the tallest AK is about 32 1/2 inch tall 

the last pic is of a sample i cut 5 days ago


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 21, 2012)

Day 77

today i harvested All Three ladies with about 15% amber i only took the cola from AK #3 cuz it looked like the shoots needed a few more days.the heat is crazy hot 99 deg last few days outside the temps in the grow room were getting a little warm got my AC running 24/7 in my room the grow room is in my attatched bathroom the colas are so freakin big a lot of trimming cant wait to get a dry weight i was hopeing for atleast 1 oz from each plant but i would say i am looking well over that figure so far thx for all the help from everyone along the way i will give a smoke report in the next few weeks the sample i took about 9 days ago turned out very nice IMO reminds me of cotton candy when you break off a nug still curing in a mason jar  

RiskTaker


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 21, 2012)

VERY VERY VERY NICE! CONGRATS BRO! 

that looks like some killer dank! What light setup was that again? 

 wow! Gongrats again!


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 21, 2012)

thx bubba  that means a lot 

i used a 150 watt & a 250 watt Both HPS side by side


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you so much, You just made me not hate grabbing a 250w HPS LOL.

Save me a tiny nug lol


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 22, 2012)

:holysheep:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 23, 2012)

HOLY SHEEP IS RIGHT!

Son!, That looks amazing! I will love to see that from my 250w HPS,

I will add another in when I flower but it wont be for a while, Filling out my 4x2 first lol.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks fantastic risktaker. 
Wish I had known about this thread sooner and followed along.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks spearchucker like i always say better late than never


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 27, 2012)

:aok: 
congrats on the harvest


----------



## HIpakalolo (Jun 30, 2012)

nice grow!


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 8, 2012)

very nice grow you have their waiting to see more


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 8, 2012)

thought i would share with everyone that im very sad to say and im having a really hard time dealing with all of this on june 26 my house were i live with two other buddys of mine.we were broke into by some scum piece of **** that was released from prison 17 days prior.broke in stole my roommates big screen neighbor called the police they cleared the house for the suspect found my grow arrested me on sight after i was told to come to the house because of the break in.went to jail was booked porcessed and released like 2 hrs later thank god its my first offence they put me on the front page of the paper were i live and its a small town so its big news to them makes them feel like they did their job or somthing.in big words Drug Factory bust with all kinds of lies makes me sick was on the news and everything i only had two plants growing plus all the weed i had curing in the paper said somthing like 1.76 pounds total weight bunch of **** so needless to say i have contacted an attorney about my situation i believe im being charged with 5 felonys 1 possession withen 1500 feet of a school i go to court on the 10 of july i could be facein up to 5 years in prison  well wish me luck cuz i def need it


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

* risktaker27*, I hope you're doing allright man, you'll be in my thoughts  and prayers for a quick remediation of this in your favor, bud.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 9, 2012)

that sucks, shitty way to get caught. good luck


----------



## jesuse (Jul 10, 2012)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> thought i would share with everyone that im very sad to say and im having a really hard time dealing with all of this on june 26 my house were i live with two other buddys of mine was broke into by some scum piece of **** that was released from prison 17 days prior.broke in stole my roommates big screen neighbor called the police they cleared the house for the suspect found my grow arrested me on sight after i was told to come to the house because of the break in.went to jail was booked porcessed and released like 2 hrs later thank god its my first offence they put me on the front page of the paper were i live and its a small town so its big news to them makes them feel like they did their job or somthing.in big words Drug Factory bust with all kinds of lies makes me sick was on the news and everything i only had two plants growing plus all the weed i had curing in the paper said somthing like 1.76 pounds total weight bunch of **** so needless to say i have contacted an attorney about my situation i believe im being charged with 6 felonys 1 possession withen 1500 feet of a school i go to court on the 10 of july i could be facein up to 5 years in prison  well wish me luck cuz i def need it


 
 dirty basswards!
stand up dont let that go on fella!
tell yer judge ye grew 2 dewarf autoflowering cannabis plants and if he gives ye time hes a dirty rat <<5 years id rebell and good styel
go to the press tell them the truth <<sue the dude that wrote up the story dont you yanks love sueing each other?
should have got yerself some american pit bulls they rock <<bannd hear in uk<< would have chewd on yer rober and the coppers
the cops did ye more harm than the theif hu<< that sucks!
feel it for ye man man<< smoke a fatie dont let them get ye down!
<<<<<<<<<<j>>>>>>>>>>>
i hate the law not just any all!
A.S.C 100%


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 13, 2012)

I must apologize if I offended someone I probably said something incorrectly. Again I never meant to offend anyone, I was just expressing how much that sucked, don't know why that should garner someone's ill will...once again I was only giving my sympathy to his situation.

*EDIT*

:yay: got a *marble *finally


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 13, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I must apologize if I offended someone I probably said something incorrectly. Again I never meant to offend anyone, I was just expressing how much that sucked, don't know why that should garner someone's ill will...once again I was only giving my sympathy to his situation.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> :yay: got a *marble *finally


 
thx you dident offend me i appreciate all the support from everyone thx a bunch guys


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 15, 2012)

Really sorry to hear of the misfortune man, I hope everything went well in court for you this week.  Hope your attorney will fight back against the lies with the _truth_ - you had a self-supply grow and you may have had 5-6 oz at most . . . enough to keep you happy for a few months . . . makes me sick too

Fight the good fight !!


----------



## dekgib (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow I love the grow the autos are looking more and more promising although i never achieved that kind of result i am still trying. good tip with the lights i need all the help i can get:icon_smile:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow that sux. Nothing I can say that doesn't sound like a lecture so will just wish you the best and say please learn from this. It's not the end of the world but I bet it makes you wiser.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 19, 2012)

I couldn't figure any lecture to give out, OHC . . . that is just sad . . .a burglar broke in when nobody was there, neighbors called the law, they thought the perp was still in his house, so they searched, found a couple nice AK autos, and made that the story . . . rather than the real problem - the parolee up to more shenanigans . . . seems like sometimes you can do everything right and still come up snake eyes . . . those are some of the nicest autos I've ever seen . . . hope they will fight hard for the truth on this, please let us know risktaker


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks dan you are 100% percent correct cops could care less about the break in after they found a couple plants.nothing about the break in.in the paper just a front page report about how the police found a drug factory 2 plants is some real big drug factory.i can see if i had a meth lab or was cooking up crack in the kitchen.i just cant stand how the media can try to make me look like public enemy #1 when medical marijuana is now legal in this state we are the 17 state to do so they have vending machines and everything all i care about at this point is i have a great attorney working on my side and we are going to fight this thing till the end i go back to court on the 14 of aug


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 24, 2012)

wow man i am so sorry to hear what happen to u. its sucks that with all the ohter stuff that was going on. that they would just put u up to dry like that know ing that more then likey you want going to just go with the flow. its show u how bad papers and the police really are. hopeing to hear some good news from you man


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 26, 2012)

please give us an update when you can, risktaker27


----------



## risktaker27 (Jan 13, 2013)

long delay with an up date all is good in the hood no jail time attorney did a great job.im now in a new home no room mates tons of space if you know what i mean plans for a new grow in progress just waiting for everything to get here.


----------



## Yama (Jan 16, 2013)

Good to hear man and good luck for future grows.  I'll be sub'd straight away.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 6, 2013)

I just found this thread so three things, great job with the autos, sorry about the bust, and glad to hear you made out ok. Green mojo


----------

